# Young hawk



## lockwood81 (Jul 27, 2007)

A few of a young hawk that showed up in my back yard recently, I didn't realize I had a polarizer on the lens..so they came out a little unfocused and dark. 
1





2




3


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 5, 2007)

i quite like the dark colouring


----------



## djomlas (Aug 7, 2007)

thats awesome, we were sitting in front of my GFs place, and almost identical one showed up.
i had my GFs camera with us, and i took a pic, but yeah,. not the best camera.

funny, she was like it doesn't look all that big at all, what are you talking about?
and then...a pigeon landed few feet from it, and it made the hawk look HUGE haha


----------

